# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Donate a FREE mamogram!

## hcjilson

At the risk of violating a posting guideline, I post the following.Its kind of personal with me- I'll move to fight Cancer any way I can and with any means at my disposal. Please do this if you feel the same way.


> DONATE A MAMMOGRAM (COSTS YOU NOTHING!)
>>
>> A favor to ask, it only takes a minute....
>> Please tell ten friends to tell ten today! The Breast Cancer site
>> is having trouble getting enough people to click on their site
>> daily to meet their quota (45,000 clicks) of donating at least one
>> free mammogram a day to an underprivileged woman. It takes less
>> than a minute to go to their site and click on 'donating a
>> mammogram' for free (pink window).
>>
>> This doesn't cost you a thing and you don't have to give any
>> Information.
>>
>> Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits
>> to donate mammograms in exchange for advertising.
>>
>> Here's the web site! Pass it along to people you know.
>>
>> http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/

----------


## Jacqui

Thanks Harry. I've checking there daily for some time, I just hope it does help someone.

I do have mammograms each year (OUCH !!). Still no signs of cancer but did have a non-cancerous fibroid removed some years ago.

----------


## Sean

Done deal.........Made myself a bookmark for the site and sent it along to everyone in my contacts list.

----------


## Johns

I forwarded it to all my employees.  Thanks.

----------


## Diane

Great site.  I'll click on it as much as possible.  Interestingly enough, there are also very nice pieces for breast cancer awareness.  My "younger" sister is a survivor so it's near and dear to my heart...

Diane

----------


## hcjilson

I think they only let you click once a day but if enough people click, it gets the job done.  hj

----------


## Diane

Just bumping it up to keep it fresh.

Diane

----------


## Diane

...will be undergoing another mastectomy on October 8th.  For those of you who pray, please put her on your prayer list.  She is a 7 1/2 year survivor from her first mastectomy on the other breast.  Girls, get your mamograms. 

Diane

----------


## Diane

Folks, almost all of us are touched in one way or another by breast cancer.  Please go to this site and click to help offer a free mammogram and also go to the place within the site to sign a petition against drive-through mastectomies.  How absurd that a woman must be kicked out of the hospital in less than 24 hours after having her entire breast removed along with lymp nodes and having a drainage tube that must remain for several days.  She is tramatized physically and emotionally and needs support, which caring nurses may begin if she is allowed time to stay a little longer.  My sister did the nurturing and support for others as she was an oncology RN and needs the same support this week, which she will NOT receive in the hospital.  

I won't get off this soapbox....I love my sister.

Diane

----------


## Striderswife

One of our gals in the Vision Therapy department is being treated for breast cancer--had her last treatment last month, woo hoo! Our director of the VT dept has already gone through this years ago. I've got two aunts that have gone through treatments, also. So this is important to me, too.

Some of us in the office are walking in the Race for the Cure this weekend. I'll post some pics when it's all done.

----------


## hcjilson

So please keep hitting the link above! thanks hj

----------


## Diane

I clicked again this morning and for example 14.5 mammograms were donated just because of those from yesterday.  Please just take a little time.  And BTW, there are wonderful things on the site.  Information as well as the cutest things to purchase.

Diane

----------


## Fezz

Lets keep this going!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Sean

And going................!!!

----------


## fabiola75

I've told this to my co-workers and they promise to donate once they've been available online. It's a good thing that there are kind of people like you, who have the heart to help those in need and not at lucky as we are. Let's keep this going.

----------


## Striderswife

There's a spot on the page that you can sign up to have daily reminder emails sent, with a direct link for the button. I have a separate email I use for things that need a log-in, so my real email doesn't get bogged down with solicitations. I check it every day, so I get an easy link to come click on this page. It only takes 30 seconds, if that.

This is too easy! Keep clicking!

----------


## Fezz

Come on you PUNKS!!!

Don't keep forgetting about this!

----------


## hcjilson

This will bring a smile to your face ~ it's awesome!
Emily Somers created, directed and choreographed this in Portland last week for her Medline glove division as a fundraiser for breast cancer awareness. This was all her idea to help promote their new pink gloves. I don't know how she got so many employees, doctors and patients to participate, but it started to really catch on and they all had a lot of fun doing it.


 When the video gets 1 million hits, Medline will be making a huge contribution to the hospital, as well as offering free mammograms for the community. Please check it out. It's an easy and great way to donate to a wonderful cause, and who hasn't been touched by breast cancer?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEdVfyt-mLw

----------


## Fezz

Ok.....which one of you keep forgetting about this?

Step, up, click-on, and make a difference!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## hcjilson

I don't always remember to stop by and punch in, as it were! We bumped it to keep it at the top but sometimes we don't see it when it's right in front of us. Kind of like the peanut butter in the cupboard our wives send us to look for. I'd like a nickle for every time I've said it wasn't there, only to have her walk over and pick it right out!
I did punch in today.....thanks Fezz

----------


## Fezz

Keep on clicking!!

We CAN make a difference!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

SAVE THE TA-TAS PEOPLE!!!

Keep clicking, everyday!

We can make a difference!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## kikin

Thanks for keeping this going.  My friend and co-worker, Carole, is a survivor.  She was doing chemo a couple of years ago and working.......she's awesome!  She had to go south for radiation for 2 months and was sorely missed.  When she came back the docs paid for our flu shots so she wouldn't get sick.  We are family!

----------


## k12311997

there are other causes across the top when you go to the site. 
everyday I click on the breastcancer button , then I go to the animal rescue tab and click on it.

----------


## hcjilson

Thanks for the reminder!

----------


## kikin

> there are other causes across the top when you go to the site. 
> everyday I click on the breastcancer button , then I go to the animal rescue tab and click on it.


A reminder shows up in my email  so I click every day.

----------


## Diane

I get my notice e-mail every day.  I haven't seen anything on this thread for a while and just wanted to remind each of you that it costs nothing to help underpriviledged women get a mammogram. Here was my Thursday link...:)  http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/tpc/ERB_071510_BCS

Diane

----------


## Fezz

I hope that all of you laggards haven't forgotten about this in my absence!

Come on.........save the tatas people!

----------


## Diane

> I hope that all of you laggards haven't forgotten about this in my absence!
> 
> Come on.........save the tatas people!


Thanks Fezz, I click every day.  Can even do it when I'm at the airport or whatever from my phone.  I do it for my sister and every woman who has ever been challenged by this terrible disease.  It used to be 1 out of ever 20 women was affected and now it's way under 1 out of every 8 women.  

Diane

----------


## hcjilson

Just stopping by to say Hi and my daily click!

----------


## Fezz

Keep on clicking!

----------


## hcjilson

Good Morning Fezz!

----------


## Fezz

> Good Morning Fezz!


 
Top of the morning!

Just getting my daily click-on! I see you are as well! Bravo!!!!

I hope others are joining in as well!

You never really know, but the life you save, may be your own!

Let us click for those that can't, for those that don't, and for those who wished they would have!

Click on!

----------


## optical24/7

Clickin' daily!

----------


## Diane

It feels so simple, but it means a lot.  Keep on clicking.

Diane

----------


## Diane

Remember that October is Breast Cancer Awareness month.  You can also click daily to help support mammograms for underpriviledged women.  I click every day.  

Diane

----------


## Fezz

Keep on clicking folks!

We can make a difference!

----------


## hcjilson

We DO make a difference! :)

----------


## Striderswife

You can have them email you the link each day (then simply delete it after you Click).  It's the quickest, easiest thing you'll do all day.  :)

----------


## Fezz

Big (  .  ) (  .  ) or small (.) (.) lets save them all!!!

Keep on clicking!

----------


## hcjilson

:):):) Fezz you are incorrigible!

----------


## Fezz

> :):):) Fezz you are incorrigible!


 
Thanks Harry, I try!


Keep on clicking folks! Don't give up, cancer never sleeps! Lets all make a difference!

----------


## optilady1

> Big ( . ) ( . ) or small (.) (.) lets save them all!!!
> 
> Keep on clicking!


funniest. thing. ever.

----------


## Striderswife

This was posted on Facebook a couple weeks ago:  

Breast Cancer Awareness Month:
Fake(+)(+) , Perfect (o)(o), Perky(*)(*), Cold (^)(^,) 
and even Grandmas \o/ \o/, Big ( • )( • ) or small (.) (.) save them all!!!

----------


## hcjilson

Just giving this a little tickle to let you know it's still here! hj

----------


## Sean

Bump ! Still there. And correct me if im wrong ,but isn't October breast cancer awareness month ?

----------


## hcjilson

Correctamundo! It will be EVERY October until it's eradicated! Thanks for the reminder Sean!

----------


## BuyGlasses

Definitely been clicking!

----------


## Fezz

Come on you slackers!

What a bunch of laggards! I leave for one measly year and you all stop clicking!

Come on, don't forget to click, we have boobs to save people!

----------


## Fezz

Stop being a TURKEY!

Keep clicking!

----------


## Fezz

I keep screaming and kicking..........in hopes that you _KEEP CLICKING AND CLICKING_!!!!

Come on people!

Lets save the tatas!

----------


## optilady1

I clicked.

----------


## Striderswife

I've been clicking (almost) daily for a while now.  I get the daily email in my inbox with the direct link--it couldn't be easier!!

----------


## hcjilson

I stopped by this AM to see if Santa had been here yet. He had, and gave it a Christmas click. You can do the same if you would like! Merry Christmas from a cancer survivor today!

----------


## Fezz

I'm still clicking.......are you?

----------


## Judy Canty

Underserved and underpriviledged women need this help now, more than ever!

----------


## Fezz

I'm dreaming of cancer free *TATAS*!

 :Skip:  :Help:  :Skip: 

Are you?

Keep clicking!

----------


## Fezz

All of the pink at Easter makes me think of saving the Tatas!!!!


Come on people!

Click today and everyday!

Let's save some Tatas for Easter!

----------


## SharonB

Finally, after all these years, I "clicked" in. I'm a 6 1/2 year survivor. I'll go back every day now.

----------


## Fezz

Time keeps on ticking..........................

We should keep on CLICKING!!!!

Come on people.......what could be better than saving Tatas?

Click away, every day!

----------


## Sledzinator

I am clicking. One of my good friends Mom just got a mastectomy. She took the whole thing in great spirits though! She would bedazzle her head with different designs. She is gonna get a shirt that says "Yes these are fake, my other ones tried to kill me" She is a true inspiration she also had skin cancer and has been treated for that. Her last visit to the doctor she was declared CANCER FREE!!

----------


## Sean

Remember......click,click,click.   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Fezz

What a great day to save some tatas!!!!!!

Keep clicking, the boobs you save may be your own!!


 :Dance:

----------


## Fezz

Are you clicking?

----------


## Sean

Clicking !  :Happy:

----------


## Fezz

Do I hear the jingle jingle of all of your clicking?

Come on folks...................cancer doesn't celebrate the holidays!!!

----------


## Sean

BUMP ! :Wink:

----------


## SeaU2020

I have this site on my favorites and I click everyday. Yesterday the site CHANGED to a diabetes store! HUH? I'll keep clicking there also but I wonder what happened to the breast cancer site....

----------


## Fezz

I hope that you folks are still clicking!

Lets save some BREASTS people!

----------


## SeaU2020

> I hope that you folks are still clicking!
> 
> Lets save some BREASTS people!


 EVERYDAY!!  I just put the site on my favorites list and when I have a minute, I click....SO EASY!!!!

----------


## Judy Canty

Keep clicking...do it for our Cape Codger!

----------


## Diane

Clicking every day.  Sooooo easy.


Diane

----------


## Sean

:Smug:

----------


## Jubilee

Keep on clicking! And for those animal lovers and those with other causes, this site has many causes you can click for. You can even click them all to assist in hunger, veteran support, animal rescue, autism, Alzheimer's, diabetes, and more...

So why just save the TaTas.. when you can help contribute to so many other causes at this same site!

----------

